# Rock Creek Montana



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Well my one buddy bailed on the Driftless trip we were planning so I decided to meet up someone else in Montana. He is doing two month trip( must be nice to be retired) Anyways flying out 6/27 and come home 7/3.

Our base camp will be Phillipsburg and we plan to focus on Rock Creek with a day at Georgetown lake. I’m pumped! Anyone ever fish there? Any tips or pointers would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I fished Rock creek its a great river you might hit the big salmon fly hatch. I went last year middle of July the salmon hatch was done but we cought a bunch on yellow Sallie s. We never hooked anything huge but its a great piece of water. Be sure footed thats a lot of water moving.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

jonnyb said:


> Be sure footed thats a lot of water moving.


What kind of soles do you recommend? I have a pair of korkers with the interchange soles and can pick up what ever. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I have orvis side zip with spikes. Spikes worked great the metal ones. They will catch on the rocks much better than the plastic ones. If you nymph fish at all you really don't have to get into the water all that much. If you dry fly fish you fish them from down stream and cast up to them. Something I normally don't do here in our rivers.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

I currently live in MT and have been to Anaconda, Phillipsburg and Georgetown Lake quite a bit. It’s a beautiful area and June and July is a great time to visit. I have only ice fished Georgetown and have done well on Kokanee and trout.

No tips or pointers as I am not a fly fisherman, but I’d say check out the candy store and bakery in Pburg. The bakery has phenomenal pasties! I’ve been to Firefly Cafe and Tillie’s Diner in Anaconda and was impressed with both.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Petoskey said:


> I currently live in MT and have been to Anaconda, Phillipsburg and Georgetown Lake quite a bit. It’s a beautiful area and June and July is a great time to visit. I have only ice fished Georgetown and have done well on Kokanee and trout.
> 
> No tips or pointers as I am not a fly fisherman, but I’d say check out the candy store and bakery in Pburg. The bakery has phenomenal pasties! I’ve been to Firefly Cafe and Tillie’s Diner in Anaconda and was impressed with both.


So I'll have the afternoon and evening of the the 27th to myself and am staying in MIssoula. Id like to go get out that evening. I would prefer to only drive an hour or less to find some water. Any ideas? Looks like i can hit the Bitteroot. Is that big water the closer you are to Missoula?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

PM Wildcatwick. Think he is guiding out there.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Boardman Brookies said:


> So I'll have the afternoon and evening of the the 27th to myself and am staying in MIssoula. Id like to go get out that evening. I would prefer to only drive an hour or less to find some water. Any ideas? Looks like i can hit the Bitteroot. Is that big water the closer you are to Missoula?


I think you could find some good spots on either the Bitteroot, Blackfoot or Clark Fork all within an hour of Missoula depending where you go. Grizzly Hackle has some good fly fishing reports for Missoula!


----------



## eyetime (May 9, 2008)

Rock Creek Lodge used to be the home of the Testicle Festival until 2018, I had a good friend that lived in Clinton, hunted the area several times, its a beautiful place !


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I've fished Rock Creek, The Bitterroot and the Blackfoot. Rock Creek is my favorite. You will miss the salmon fly hatch, which may be a good thing based on reports of crowds. I'd bet on Yellow Sallies, PMD's and Caddis during your trip. At least, those are the flies I'd grab ahead of time. 

You can get on good water on both the Bitterroot and Blackfoot within an hour's drive of Missoula. We stayed and fished by the Lee Metcalf Wildlife area and also had good luck down by Darby on the Bitterroot. Darby is about exactly an hour's drive south of Missoula.

It is big water out there. I'm a tall guy and a pretty aggressive wader, so I would not get in the water without felt soles with metal spikes. 

I floated the Blackfoot with @WILDCATWICK , and he's your guy for all things Missoula trout fishing. As Ray said, reach out if you haven't already.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a nice staff and am ordering some of the felt sole inserts with spike from Korkers. Im now thinking about cancelling my room in Missoula and staying south somewhere off 93. Then heading east on 38 up to Phillipsburg. The path shows there on the map but is this route advisable? Or go further south to 43-15-90-1. Likely ill be in a small compact car. Could always backtrack to Missoula and go the route as intended(will take that home) just want to see an much as I can. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have a nice staff and am ordering some of the felt sole inserts with spike from Korkers. Im now thinking about cancelling my room in Missoula and staying south somewhere off 93. Then heading east on 38 up to Phillipsburg. The path shows there on the map but is this route advisable? Or go further south to 43-15-90-1. Likely ill be in a small compact car. Could always backtrack to Missoula and go the route as intended(will take that home) just want to see an much as I can. Thanks for everyones help.


Highway 38 is closed for the winter but should be open by Memorial Day. However, it is mostly a gravel road except for the far western and eastern portions.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

what's the snowpack like this year? 

I don't know anything about Rock Creek but there were times in other places even late June was rough to wade.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

TC-fisherman said:


> what's the snowpack like this year?
> 
> I don't know anything about Rock Creek but there were times in other places even late June was rough to wade.


 Good question, not sure. But what I do know is that it is melting with the early spring. Looking as the USGS sites all the rivers are on the rise.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Don’t know exactly how the snow pack is over there but it was an extremely mild winter all over the state this year. Snow pack average is low across the state


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m just over three weeks out from leaving. Plans changed slightly. I’m flying into Missoula then heading south and staying in Hamilton for two nights on my own. I plan to explore the Bitterroot Valley and find some water I can wade. Then over Skalkako Pass to Phillipsburg for 5 days on Rock Creek. Getting pumped!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I’m sure you will find lots of places to fish. I was there last year. Spent some time in townsend and Missoula. Fished georgetown lake and race track, and a few other spots. I don’t fly fish, so no tips for you. Here is georgetown lake 3 days ago. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We’ll have some float tubes and Georgetown Lake was a spot we might try. Looks amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Two weeks out!! Reports sound like with the extreme heat a lot of run off happened quick. Hope things are fine then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

